# Wozu viel Gold?



## joscho (21. Mai 2010)

hi an alle weh oh weh freaks,

mir ist nicht ganz klar wozu das gold farmen gut sein soll. denn wenn man 80 ist und ein schnelles
flugmount hat, braucht man doch nur noch marken farmen um sich lila equip zu beschaffen.

im ah gibt es ganz selten gutes equip oder gute waffen zu kaufen.

also wozu ist das gold dann überhaupt noch wichtig ? ganz ehrlich ich habs nicht verstanden
bisher und sehe es als sinnlosen zeitvertreib an der niemandem wirklich nutzt.

wie seht ihr das ???


gruss

joscho


----------



## Manowar (21. Mai 2010)

Gegenfrage: Wofür gibt es eine Capslock Taste?

Ich hab viel Gold, weil ich es einfach habe.


----------



## Frost The Tank (21. Mai 2010)

Ich zähle mal auf

1. Flasks Kaufen
2. Buffood Kaufen
3. Epic gems Kaufen
4. Verzauberer Materialien Kaufen
5. Trinkgeld Zahlen
6. Weitere Mounts für Erfolge Kaufen
7. Haustiere Kaufen
8. Herstellbare items
9. z.b. Ringe aus Dalaran
10. Einen Beruf schnell hochskillen
11. etc etc etc

Das ist alles was mir gerade so einfällt.


----------



## Yrenya (21. Mai 2010)

Weist du was mit der Erweiterung das Fliegen kostet?

Weist du wieviel die neuen unterwassermounts kosten werden?

Weist du warum du weh ih wh (wow) spielst?


----------



## Byte768 (21. Mai 2010)

Gold eröffnet einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.
Wer an Gold nicht sparen muss, kann jedem Charakter von Beginn an die besten Verzauberungen, die besten Elixiere, die besten Bufffoods spendieren und später sofort die neuesten Items herstellen lassen. Es spart Zeit. Beispielweise lässt sich der Schwertgriff direkt im Auktionshaus kaufen, sofort hat man eine Waffe die besser ist als alles was in Instanzen droppen kann. Die 25 urtümliche Saronit lassen sich ebenfalls sofort beschaffen, schon hat man einen Schritt weniger zu erledigen.
Für einige sicherlich noch interessant, wer viel Gold besitzt, kann auch den Markt regulieren und so seinen Goldbestand noch weiter ausbauen. Beim Handeln von teuren Items springen häufig auch mal ein paar hunderte oder tausende Gold extra ab als bei Kleinzeug.


----------



## Sualtach (21. Mai 2010)

Frost schrieb:


> Ich zähle mal auf
> 
> 1. Flasks Kaufen
> 2. Buffood Kaufen
> ...



3. und 4. Punkt sehe ich nicht so , Epic gems hol ich mir immer über Ehre und VZ Mats bekommt man eigendlich leicht über Inis wenn ein VZ bei ist .

Rest kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## Vergan (21. Mai 2010)

Ich schließe mich der Aufzählung von "Frost The Tank" bis auf die Mounts und die Haustiere an... hab mir vor n paar Wochen die Icc Schuhe craften lassen... für das Saronit musste ich ein wenig Gold raushauen sonst hätte ich wie blöd Frostmarken farmen müssen...Würde generell sagen man bekommt fast alles auch ohne Gold, aber mit Gold geht es schneller^^


----------



## Namir (21. Mai 2010)

irgendwann kommt cata. da ist mon froh, wenn man schon ein wenig kohle hat dann ist man gleich vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Piposus (21. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> 3. und 4. Punkt sehe ich nicht so , Epic gems hol ich mir immer über Ehre und VZ Mats bekommt man eigendlich leicht über Inis wenn ein VZ bei ist .
> 
> Rest kann man so stehen lassen.



Wer viel Gold hat, der hat automatisch durch einen Überfluss an Marken (durch seine Twinks) auch ausreichend Möglichkeiten, an Epicgems ranzukommen und verkauft die in grossen Massen. Hier auch das Stichwort: "Splitter eines Steinbewahrers". Ebenso ersäuft man in "VZ Mats".


----------



## Talgur (21. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> 3. und 4. Punkt sehe ich nicht so , Epic gems hol ich mir immer über Ehre und VZ Mats bekommt man eigendlich leicht über Inis wenn ein VZ bei ist .
> 
> Rest kann man so stehen lassen.




Das mit den Epicgems stimmt nur dauert das Ehre farmen auch ein bisschen etwas.. so hat man jenachdem nicht immer genug Ehre um sich min. einen Epicgem holen zu können d.h., dass das Gold dort einen schon was weiterbringt ^^

Und bei den Vz Mats ist es ungefähr das selbe Problem, weil wie du schon sagtest muss auch ein Vz in der Grp sein und das ist es jenachdem auch nicht immer (zwar sind die meistens dabei aber auch nicht immer) und selbst wenn muss man noch um diese Mats würfeln was heißt das man da auch nicht soooo schnell an die Vz Mats rankommt und hier hilft einem das Gold auch wieder weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. Mai 2010)

damit ich sagen kan.. WTF du hast nur 347 G... wie geht das? Heute is Gold farmen so einfach und du must kaum was für machen >_>


----------



## Membaris (21. Mai 2010)

Das ist wie im wahren Leben. Geld macht das Leben nicht schöner, aber einfacher und Angenehmer.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> im ah gibt es ganz selten gutes equip oder gute waffen zu kaufen.



Bei Waffen hast du recht aber es gibt recht häufig 265er Equip im AH.
Die Preise gehen dabei von 8k an weit aufwärts


----------



## Rainaar (21. Mai 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Gold eröffnet einfach mehr Möglichkeiten..............................



Eigentlich wäre dem nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, denn genau so ist es.

Die Frage die sich aber dabei stellt : Will ich das?

Die meisten werden dies sicherlich mit ja beantworten, da "schnell" ja den aktuellen Trend wiedergibt. Dem einen oder anderen, sowie mir z.B. geht das mittlerweile aber alles zu schnell.
Zu schnell bedeutet in meinen Augen auch oft weniger Spaß, mehr "Muss". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (21. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> hi an alle weh oh weh freaks,
> 
> mir ist nicht ganz klar wozu das gold farmen gut sein soll. denn wenn man 80 ist und ein schnelles
> flugmount hat, braucht man doch nur noch marken farmen um sich lila equip zu beschaffen.
> ...




Warum viel Gold? Ganz einfach..... Twinks ausstatten, Mounts kaufen ( Chopper, Tundramamut des Reisenden....), Saronit oder anderen Mats kaufen die man nicht selber farmen kann(z.b Fläschchen für Raids) , teure Repkosten bei Wipes^^ und was noch viel wichtiger ist, schonmal Gold sparen für Cata, denn da wird man wieder viel Gold benötigen. Ich könnte noch viel mehr aufzählen. Du siehst also, Gold farmen ist nicht sinnlos!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Da Magic (21. Mai 2010)

damit ich am ersten tag in cataclysm mir alles kaufen kann ohne überlegen zu müssen ob ichs mir leisten kann


----------



## Rolandos (21. Mai 2010)

1. Flasks Kaufen 	:Nicht wirklich wichtig, da die Fläschchen eh nicht viel bringen, und so teuer sind sie auch nicht. 
2. Buffood Kaufen 	: Auch nicht wirklich wichtig, und kochen kann man selber.
3. Epic gems Kaufen 	: Bekommt man für Marken, oder Ehre, kann man sich Transmutieren lassen, in einer Gilde Kostenlos, gegen mats die man sich dann doch mal farmen muss.
4. Verzauberer Materialien Kaufen 	: fällt meistens genug ab in Inis.
5. Trinkgeld Zahlen 	: Wofür? In einer guten Gilde, wäscht die eine Hand die Andere.
6. Weitere Mounts für Erfolge Kaufen : Total unwichtig, ich flog immer noch mit dem Windreiter, falsch irgendwann habe ich mal den Drachen aus Stratholm bekommen.
7. Haustiere Kaufen 	: Unwichtiger, als total unwichtig
8. Herstellbare items 	: Braucht man auch nicht wirklich, man findet besseres.
9. z.b. Ringe aus Dalaran 	: Auch nicht wirklich brauchbar, es langt der Ruhestein, und die Stats auf den Ringen sind das Gold auch nicht wert, man findet besseres.
10. Einen Beruf schnell hochskillen 	:Auch nicht nötig, versaut man sich nur den Spass mal wieder einen Punkt geschaft zuhaben.


Im Grunde ist das übertriebene Gold farmen völlig unnötig. Selbst für Reparaturen fällt meistens genug in den Inis oder Schlachtzügen ab. Ich hatte immer genug Gold, ca 5000, ohne dafür intensiv farmen zu müssen. Zweit, dritt Chars hatte ich nie.
Materialien zu farmen um sich das eine oder andere anfertigen zu lassen, oder um innerhalb der Gilde zu tauschen macht wesendlich mehr spaß. Aber solche Gilden gibt es sehr selten, da dann doch immer die Goldgier und der Egoismus zuschlagen.


----------



## Logo778 (21. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> hi an alle weh oh weh freaks,
> 
> mir ist nicht ganz klar wozu das gold farmen gut sein soll. denn wenn man 80 ist und ein schnelles
> flugmount hat, braucht man doch nur noch marken farmen um sich lila equip zu beschaffen.
> ...




Also wenn du ja soviel Gold übrig hast, kannst mir ja was schenken (mein acc wurde gehackt hatte fast nix mehr). Mal ehrlich, Gold kann man ja für so vieles brauchen, bufffood, vz, berufe, .... und mit cata gibt es sicher sehr vieles was du haben willst und brauchst.


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Beispielweise lässt sich der Schwertgriff direkt im Auktionshaus kaufen, *sofort hat man eine Waffe die besser ist als alles was in Instanzen droppen kann*.



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Bismark72 (21. Mai 2010)

Gegenfrage: Was spricht dagegen, Gold zu haben? Ich bin täglich ca 15 Minuten im AH und verdiene mir damit 500-1000 Gold am Tag. Das macht Spass, weils funktioniert. Ich weiss auch noch nicht so genau, was ich mit dem Gold mache, bin aber grade mal seit 5 Wochen Lvl80, und hab von dem Ertrag schon 2x die 5k für's Epicfliegen und natürlich auch die je 1k fürs Kaltwetterfliegen finanziert. Wenn mal ein Twink groß wird ist das Gold dafür auch da. 

Also, was soll's, lieber Gold haben als keins haben. Der Aufwand welches zu bekommen ist eher verschwindend gering. In den 10 Wochen seit ich wieder WoW spiele habe ich aus einem gespendeten Startkapital von 50G etwa 25k G gemacht. Ob ich mir davon irgendwann mal ein Mopped kaufe oder lieber Bares für wichtigere Notfälle aufspare muss ich noch schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt, macht eben Spass.


----------



## Logo778 (21. Mai 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was spricht dagegen, Gold zu haben? Ich bin täglich ca 15 Minuten im AH und verdiene mir damit 500-1000 Gold am Tag. Das macht Spass, weils funktioniert. Ich weiss auch noch nicht so genau, was ich mit dem Gold mache, bin aber grade mal seit 5 Wochen Lvl80, und hab von dem Ertrag schon 2x die 5k für's Epicfliegen und natürlich auch die je 1k fürs Kaltwetterfliegen finanziert. Wenn mal ein Twink groß wird ist das Gold dafür auch da.
> 
> Also, was soll's, lieber Gold haben als keins haben. Der Aufwand welches zu bekommen ist eher verschwindend gering. In den 10 Wochen seit ich wieder WoW spiele habe ich aus einem gespendeten Startkapital von 50G etwa 25k G gemacht. Ob ich mir davon irgendwann mal ein Mopped kaufe oder lieber Bares für wichtigere Notfälle aufspare muss ich noch schauen.
> 
> ...



Huhu

Kannst du mir pls sagen, wie ddu das gold im ah machst? (habe auch nur sehr wenig startkaapital und würde gerne 5k gold haben)


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> 1. Flasks Kaufen 	:Nicht wirklich wichtig, _*da die Fläschchen eh nicht viel bringen*_, und so teuer sind sie auch nicht.
> 2. Buffood Kaufen 	: *Auch nicht wirklich wichtig*, und kochen kann man selber.



Na Du bist mir ja ein Früchtchen


----------



## Jerkia (21. Mai 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?




JA


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

Jerkia schrieb:


> JA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast Du Dir die Waffen mal angeschaut?


----------



## MagicMonkey (21. Mai 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?



Nein, hast du nicht. Zumindest für Caster ist das Schwert wirklich besser als alles was in Instanzen droppt (falls er mit "Instanzen" nur die 5-Mann-Inis gemeint hat und keine Raid-Inis). Nur in Icc 10er droppt ein ebenso gutes Item und in Icc 25er droppt ein besseres Item.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Mai 2010)

Warum anderen den ganzen Kuchen lassen? 

Gold in meiner Tasche ist für mich immer das beste Gold.


----------



## pumukle18 (21. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> 3. und 4. Punkt sehe ich nicht so , Epic gems hol ich mir immer über Ehre und VZ Mats bekommt man eigendlich leicht über Inis wenn ein VZ bei ist .
> 
> Rest kann man so stehen lassen.



Wozu brauchst du nen VZ in der Gruppe???



Talgu
r schrieb:


> Das mit den Epicgems stimmt nur dauert das Ehre farmen auch ein bisschen etwas.. so hat man jenachdem nicht immer genug Ehre um sich min. einen Epicgem holen zu können d.h., dass das Gold dort einen schon was weiterbringt ^^
> 
> Und bei den Vz Mats ist es ungefähr das selbe Problem, weil wie du schon sagtest muss auch ein Vz in der Grp sein und das ist es jenachdem auch nicht immer (zwar sind die meistens dabei aber auch nicht immer) und selbst wenn muss man noch um diese Mats würfeln was heißt das man da auch nicht soooo schnell an die Vz Mats rankommt und hier hilft einem das Gold auch wieder weiter
> 
> ...



Hat sich das hier im Forum noch nicht rumgeschwiegen, daß man seit kurzem die Drops in Ini´s statt einfach nur gieren gleich entzaubern lassen kann???

Sehr zu meinem Leidwesen, habe ich früher beim entzaubern ab und an die Mats doch überlassen bekommen, oder konnte mit demjenigen was tauschen... Gibt heute keiner mehr was ab...

Und die Gold-Schnellfarmtips hätte ich auch gern, da stell ich mich irgendwie immer zu dumm an^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Mai 2010)

Der beste "Goldschnellfarmtip" ist: NICHT farmen, nur im AH handeln.


----------



## Littletall (21. Mai 2010)

Raiden. Bufffood besorgen, Elixiere kaufen, Repkosten.

Huh, da geht das Gold schnell den Bach runter.

Und wenn man für jeden Twink das Dual will, sind auch immer wieder 1000 Gold.

Ich spare das Gold aber auch nicht, ich gebe es aus.


----------



## Throgan (21. Mai 2010)

Ich find die Auhzählungen was man mit dem Gold alles machen kann gut, da brauch man auch nich flamen, dass es alles Blödsinn wäre...denn es spielt halt jeder anders!

Wenn Ihr dann so imba seid und es ja alles Blödsinn ist, was man mit der Kohle machen, warum verschenkt ihr euer Gold dann nicht und spielt ohne? - Ihr braucht es ja eh nicht =)

Ich kann mich an BC erinnern, wo Epic fliegen noch wirklich ne Leistung war, wenn man sich das gespart hatte. Oder als die Beta losging, es war schon nicht günstig mit allen Chars beim Lehrer zu lernen...dann kam noch Kaltwetterflug..und der ganze Kram...

Klar kann man sich eigentlich alles was man braucht auch farmen, aber wenn ich 2 Abende mit der Gilde Raide und noch 2 Random gehe, möchte ich den rest der Woche doch auch mal für mich haben, da kauft man sich auch mal gern das ein oder andere=)


----------



## Talgur (21. Mai 2010)

pumukle18 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du nen VZ in der Gruppe???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Entzauberungssymbol ist nur da wenn auch ein Vz in der Gruppe ist.. oder wurde das irgendwie geändert?
Hab seit dem Februar neh Pause eingelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (21. Mai 2010)

Seit etwa nem 3/4 Jahr habe ich da mit dem AH-Handel halbwegs raus, so das ich finanziell gut da stehe, vorher musste ich farmen, knausern und sparen um mir mal was leisten zu können, das war einfach ätzend.

Allein aus dem Twink-Grund lohnt es sich schon:

Mittlerweile habe ich 7 Chars auf 80, 2 weitere über 70, alle haben z.B. episches Nordenfliegen.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie ich einen Twink auf 68 bringe, und da erst sparen müsste damit der überhaupt Kaltwetterflug bekommt läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter. Und ich kenne Leute bei denen das so ist und deren Twink dann erst nach Wochen/Monaten auf 80 irgendwann mal an episches Fliegen denken darf.

Dann sind alle meine Twinks auch ordentlich equipped, d.h. mind. das Marken T9-Zeugs + die 245er PdK-Crafter-epics, beste Verzauberungen und nur epische Steine.
Ständig treffe ich auf blau oder grün gesockelte Chars, grösstenteils unverzaubert die mit mir nach ICC wollen und dann kommt das Argument "ist nur n' Twink, für den kann ich mir das nicht leisten", da fällt mir nichts bei ein...

Dann kann man auch noch Kohle in seinen Main stecken. Es gibt so viele praktische oder hübsche Dinge, die aber grosse Summen kosten:

- Dalaran-Port-Ring
- Händler-Mammut
- 2 crafting-Berufe für maximalen Bonus
- Mounts
- Pets
- [...]

Sicherlich gibt es Leute wie Rolandos die da jetzt sagen "so n' mumpitz braucht keiner", was ja auch durchaus korrekt ist. Allerdings nur weil ich es nicht unbedingt brauche, heisst das nicht das ich es nicht haben will!
Mir (und es gibt ne Menge andere die das ähnlich sehen) macht es Spass den Main zu kultivieren wie einen kleinen Rosengarten, alles reinzustecken, Erfolge zu machen und Sachen zu sammeln. Das ist zwar irrational, aber das ist nahezu jeder spassige Zeitvertreib dem man in seiner Freizeit nachgehen kann.

Grosse Goldmengen beruhigen einfach ungemein, so muss ich auch nicht mit einem flauem Gefühl im Magen auf die Meldung warten das Wasser-Mount und alte-Welt-fliegen jeweils 3k kosten. Da lächel ich kurz und kauf es allen meinen Chars ^^


----------



## Serephit (21. Mai 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Allerdings nur weil ich es nicht unbedingt brauche, heisst das nicht das ich es nicht haben will!



Erklär das bitte mal meiner Freundin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> 1. Flasks Kaufen 	:Nicht wirklich wichtig, da die Fläschchen eh nicht viel bringen, und so teuer sind sie auch nicht.
> 2. Buffood Kaufen 	: Auch nicht wirklich wichtig, und kochen kann man selber.
> 3. Epic gems Kaufen 	: Bekommt man für Marken, oder Ehre, kann man sich Transmutieren lassen, in einer Gilde Kostenlos, gegen mats die man sich dann doch mal farmen muss.
> 4. Verzauberer Materialien Kaufen 	: fällt meistens genug ab in Inis.
> ...




Der Post is einfach nur traurig.... Du wirfst anderen ihre "Goldgier" und ihren "Egoismus" vor... du, jemand der anderen seine Meinung aufdrängen will?  Traurig.... 

Nur weil für dich vieles so unwichtig ist, ist es nicht für alle! Genauso wie viele sagen werden "Kochen und Angeln ist für mich unwichtig, kann mir das Buffood auch im AH schnell kaufen". Genauso wie einfach noch genug Leute der Meinung sind das Flasks und Buffood eben nicht unwichtig sind, sondern einfach das BESTmöglichste aus ihrem Char rausholen wollen wenn sie raiden. 

Zu den Verzaubermats aus den Inis: Ich hab z.b. auch net jeden Tag die Lust zum geschätzten 5624x durch 10 Heros zu rennen, wobei ich sowieso meistens Gruppen erwische bei denen kein VZ dabei ist... Das selbe gilt auch für die Gems für Marken.... Wie gesagt, ich hab net jeden Tag Lust Heros zu rennen nur weil ich wieder mal nen Gem für neues Equip brauche... Wenn dir das Spaß macht dann okay, machs. Ich will es für mich nicht so machen....

Trinkgeld zahlen... schön das deine ganze Gilde für dich arbeitet. Bei mir ist es nicht der Fall das ich immer alles sofort in der Gilde bekommen kann wenn ich es brauche => Muss doch ab und zu auf andere Spieler zurückgreifen. 

Crafted Items... Gut das du nur 1 Char hast. Bei mir sinds ein wenig mehr... Geh mal als frisch 80er Heiler (mit nh-Ini-Equip) ne Hero oder so... Nachdem mittlerweile schon soviele nicht mehr wissen wie man sich in ner Ini aufführen sollte, hast es als Heiler oft ganz schön schwer... weil was glaubst wer wird geflamed wenn der Magier wieder mal ne Gruppe dazupullt und dann einer wegen so ner Situation stirbt... Ne, net der Magier... => Als frisch 80er bist du auf Crafted angewiesen wenn du net der Blödheit vieler ausgeliefert sein willst....

Ring aus Dalaran... Kaum zu glauben, aber der Ring war mal wirklich toll. Ich hatte als Verstärker leider nie das Glück den Sognadel-Ring von Maly10 zu bekommen => 10k für den Ring im AH ausgeben, oder für 6,8k den ein wenig schlechteren Ring aus Dalaran.... Na was glaubste.... 

Aber das ist nur MEINE Meinung zu deinen Punkten.... 
Ob ich nen Beruf schnell oder langsam hochzieh bleibt sich auch komplett gleich für mich. Den Skillpunkt bekomm ich so oder so, und wenn ich mich drüber freue dann freu ich mich drüber.... Nur weil ich schneller meinen Beruf hochziehn will heißt nicht das ich mich deswegen weniger über einen Skillpunkt freue.....


----------



## Dicun (21. Mai 2010)

Meiner einer hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch 33000Gold. Hab mir damit dann endlich nen Chopper und nen Tundramammut geleistet. Jetzt sammel ich wieder - für den Einstieg bei Cata. Wer weiß schon, was das Fliegen in der alten Welt kosten wird. Und da ich da zumindest zwei Chars in der Luft sehen will....


----------



## Meeragus (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einfach viel Gold weil ich gierig bin und zur vorbereitung auf das Addon...meine 9 Chars müssen schließlich versorgt werden!


----------



## Morfelpotz (21. Mai 2010)

Wozu viel Gold sammeln?
Weil man es kann !


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte für Wotlk 20 k Gold angespart. Damit habe ich mir dann das Fliegen, den Rind der Kirin Tor geleistet und die ganzen 200er Items hergestellt, gesockelt und verzaubert, ohne dafür farmen zu müssen. So war ich quasi sofort nach erreichen Level 80 Naxx-Ready und konnte durchstarten. Es sollte zwar eigentlich so sein, dass man erst die 5er hc macht, um sich zu equippen, aber die Zeiten sind nun mal vorbei. 

Im Moment habe ich ca. 19k Gold zusammen und habe nur einen Char. Alleine durch das Saronit für Frostmarken kommt da ständig ein Menge dazu, ohne dafür zusätzlich farmen zu müssen. Ich denke, dass ich wohl zu Cata auf 40k kommen werde. Wer weiss schon, was da an Kosten auf uns zu kommt und da möchte ich dann nicht jedes Goldstück 2mal umdrehen müssen.


----------



## Tomratz (21. Mai 2010)

Hmmm, interessante Antworten, die ich hier lesen konnte.

Ich stell mal ne Gegenfrage: 

Wie willst du dich dagegen wehren, viel Gold zusammen zu bekommen?

Ich habe meinen Palatwink in den letzten Wochen von 34 auf nunmehr 70 (heut
Abend wirds dann 71 sein) gelevelt.

Dabei hab ich alleine durch Mobs killen, Kürschnern und Bergbau genug Gold
verdient, um die 1K Gold, die man fürs Nordendfliegen braucht, ganz locker
zu zahlen und hab noch ca. 1K Gold übrig gehabt.

Zugegeben, ich habe das epic fliegen durch den Main gesponsort, der hatte
auch noch ca. 6k Gold rumliegen.

Alleine durch den Verkauf der nebenbei, beim erledigen von Quest, gefarmten
Mats kannst du innerhalb kürzester Zeit massig Gold machen, dazu muss man
sich nicht mal allzu sehr anstrengen, ich press z.B. aus den Stacks, die ich ins
AH stelle nicht das letzte Kupferstück raus.

Geh mal davon aus, dass ich mit 80 ganz locker meine 3-5K Gold zusammen
habe und dafür wahrscheinlich von richtig goldgierigen Mitspielern noch geflamed
werde was für ein Noob ich denn bin.

Tatsache ist, du kannst dich bei World of Goldcraft gegen das reich werden nicht
so richtig wehren.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (21. Mai 2010)

viel gold hab ich um entspannter spielen zu können (dabei isses doch egal was ich mir im endeffekt leisten will).
farmen nervt und wenn ich viel gold hab muss ichs net machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (21. Mai 2010)

Wozu Gold haben? Weil man es kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem finde ich es gut, mir keine Gedanken machen zu müssen, wenn ich mal wieder nen Twink leveln und ausstatten möchte oder nen Beruf skillen will, oder mir irgendwas Sinnloses wie ein Pet oder Funitem kaufen will ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und man braucht nicht mit Ausreden ala "Bufffood und Flasks sind ja nicht wichtig" (der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas sagen dann meist die *stellt keiner nen Fisch?* Schreier) kommen, sondern holt sie sich einfach!



Im Übrigen farme ich mittlerweile auch kaum noch, bischen Gold kann man ohne Anstrengung einfach nebenbei machen.


----------



## Galjun (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> 1. Flasks Kaufen 	:Nicht wirklich wichtig, da die Fläschchen eh nicht viel bringen, und so teuer sind sie auch nicht.


Ich bezweifle das Du jemals in einer guten Raidgilde warst und jemals sein wirst. Bei der einstellung würde keine Raidgilde dich aufnehmen. 


Rolandos schrieb:


> 2. Buffood Kaufen 	: Auch nicht wirklich wichtig, und kochen kann man selber.


Kann ich, aber wunderst dich wieviele ständig was gekocht haben wollen.


Rolandos schrieb:


> 3. Epic gems Kaufen 	: Bekommt man für Marken, oder Ehre, kann man sich Transmutieren lassen, in einer Gilde Kostenlos, gegen mats die man sich dann doch mal farmen muss.


Gebe auch nie Gold dafür aus. Aber was denkst womit ich am meisten Gold mache? Epic Gems verkaufen!


Rolandos schrieb:


> 4. Verzauberer Materialien Kaufen 	: fällt meistens genug ab in Inis.


/sign


Rolandos schrieb:


> 5. Trinkgeld Zahlen 	: Wofür? In einer guten Gilde, wäscht die eine Hand die Andere.


Gildenintern kein Thema, aber die Leute sind nicht 24/7 online und manchmal will man etwas sofort haben.


Rolandos schrieb:


> 6. Weitere Mounts für Erfolge Kaufen : Total unwichtig, ich flog immer noch mit dem Windreiter, falsch irgendwann habe ich mal den Drachen aus Stratholm bekommen.
> 7. Haustiere Kaufen 	: Unwichtiger, als total unwichtig


Jeder entscheidet für sich selbst, was wichtig und unwichtig ist!


Rolandos schrieb:


> 8. Herstellbare items 	: Braucht man auch nicht wirklich, man findet besseres.
> 9. z.b. Ringe aus Dalaran 	: Auch nicht wirklich brauchbar, es langt der Ruhestein, und die Stats auf den Ringen sind das Gold auch nicht wert, man findet besseres.


Für jemand der noch nicht in ICC war, ist ein gecraftetes 264er Item sehr nützlich. Besseres gibt es sowieso immer!
Von den Dalaran Ringen halte ich auch nix


Rolandos schrieb:


> 10. Einen Beruf schnell hochskillen 	:Auch nicht nötig, versaut man sich nur den Spass mal wieder einen Punkt geschaft zuhaben.


Hätten alle diese einstellung, währe ich [url=https://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-GameCard-Tage-Pre-Paid/dp/B0007T3ARE/?tag=buffed-21]Kram[/url]^^ Alle zu faul um zu farmen, ich bin der einzige der waren anbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da würde ich ersthaft überlegen mit Gold, Geld zu verdienen..


----------



## Rygel (21. Mai 2010)

die liste hier fasst es doch ganz gut zusammen. ich hätte jetzt auch gesagt: gearaufbesserungen (vz, gems), twinks tunen (berufe skillen + gear) und vorbereitung auf cataclysm und natürlich die option sich mal im AH was ganz tolles leisten zu können. bei nem supergeilen bogen würde ich ggf. mal schwach werden oder vielleicht mal bei nem tollen items aus dem TCG (die ja jetzt auch ingame versteigerbar sind.)


----------



## MoonFrost (21. Mai 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?




anscheinend ja. für lowskiller die nur 5er farmen gibt es keine bessere Waffe (tanks ausgeschlossen) das meint er damit.


----------



## Rygel (21. Mai 2010)

im grunde hat der TE natürlich recht: heutzutage hat jeder genug gold und man kommt einfach an neues ran. zu classic-raid-zeiten (und bei BC ja teilweise auch noch) war das natürlich noch anders. ich wüsste nicht wer es heute noch nötig hätte von diesen nervigen goldsellern gold zu kaufen.

dennoch: gold überdauert alles, denn ausrüstung ist ja immer flüchtig und spät. mit dem nächsten addon überholt. n bisschen was sollte man schon auf der kante haben - das erleichtert vieles.


----------



## Rolandos (21. Mai 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Na Du bist mir ja ein Früchtchen



Nun ja, für Normale/Hero Inis habe ich das nie gebraucht, im Raid waren sie auch nicht der Bringer, da habe ich die nur eingeworfen wenn der Raidleiter darauf bestand. Ohne war ich trotzdem immer weit vorn in den DPS, wobei mir völlig egal war ob nun Platz 1 oder 2 oder 3 10ner/25ziger. 
Denn wenn es zum Wipe kam, war es zu 95% mit Sicherheit, nicht das fehlende Futter oder Getränk. Wenn man irgendwo in einer Pfütze stehen bleibt, helfen auch nicht die "Pillen"


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (21. Mai 2010)

Was sollt dich das angehen ob die Leute gold farmen und 2h im Auktionshaus stehen?


----------



## Lyndy (21. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal einer verraten wie um Himmels willen ihr alle soviel Gold zusammen bekommt und das ohne Questen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Alchi und ich wüsste nicht was ich in nen Haufen Kohle umwandeln sollte... Krieg jetzt schon die kriese wenn ich dran denk meinen Twink mit Kaltwetterflug und schnelles Fliegen ausstatten zu müssen^^

Aber um mal aufs eigentlich Thema zurück zu kommen. Viel Gold hilft viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist echt so...allein schon für die Sockelsteine, das Fliegen, die Mounts, die Repkosten usw.  Irgendwas braucht man immer und wie schon ein paar Leute vorher gesagt haben, grad wenn man einen twink hochzieht ist es echt hilfreich wenn der Mainchar etwas Kohle besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (21. Mai 2010)

Über Geld (oder in diesem Fall Gold) spricht man nicht. Man hat es, oder eben nicht.


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Nun ja, für Normale/Hero Inis habe ich das nie gebraucht, im Raid waren sie auch nicht der Bringer, da habe ich die nur eingeworfen wenn der Raidleiter darauf bestand. Ohne war ich trotzdem immer weit vorn in den DPS, wobei mir völlig egal war ob nun Platz 1 oder 2 oder 3 10ner/25ziger.
> Denn wenn es zum Wipe kam, war es zu 95% mit Sicherheit, nicht das fehlende Futter oder Getränk. Wenn man irgendwo in einer Pfütze stehen bleibt, helfen auch nicht die "Pillen"



Es geht doch nicht darum, ob Du erster oder zweiter im dmg-meter bist *kopfschüttel*.Der Unterschied zwischen 25 Spielern, die gefuttert und sich ne Flask reingeworfen haben, zu 25 Spielern, die das eben nicht gemacht haben, dürfte beachtlich sein. Gerade bei Bossen, die man neu angeht, wird´s häufig knapp ( Enragetimer). Da sollte jeder das maximale rausholen. Bei so einer Aussage fehlen mir leider die Worte.

Übrigens, du sollst ja auch aus der Pfütze rauslaufen und nicht drin stehen bleiben.


----------



## Rolandos (21. Mai 2010)

Galjun schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das Du jemals in einer guten Raidgilde warst und jemals sein wirst. Bei der einstellung würde keine Raidgilde dich aufnehmen.



Was heist gut, eine die jede Woche mehrmals irgend etwas Raidet, will/wollte ich nicht. Das sind ehrlich gesagt, nun ja das böse Wort will ich nicht schreiben, aber darauf kann ich getrost verzichten, weil es Langweilig wird. Alles einmal schaffen und WoW ist fertig gespielt. 
Gute Raidgilde LOL, wo Jeder, Jeden anmacht, weil einer z.B. nicht die 2 DPS mehr bringende Verzauberung drauf hat, weil es selbst mitraiden will, nee und nochmal nee. 
Die Gilde die ich hatte, war eine gute Gilde. Jeder half jedem, die Bank war immer voll mit allem was man brauchte. Wer nur entnahm und nichts seinen Berufen entsprechendes reinlegte, der Flog. Geraidet hatten wir auch ein oder Zweimal in der Woche und fast alles geschaft. Wir haben gespielt und nicht Profimäßig gekillt. 



Galjun schrieb:


> Kann ich, aber wunderst dich wieviele ständig was gekocht haben wollen.



Ja war merkwürdig, sind zu faul sich etwas zu kochen, jammern aber rum weil sie kein Gold haben. Gold sparen heist auch es verdienen. Aber viele sind so Blind und sehen nur die Goldene Zahl. Dabei hat man sich schneller die Zutaten besorgt als das Gold.



Galjun schrieb:


> Gildenintern kein Thema, aber die Leute sind nicht 24/7 online und manchmal will man etwas sofort haben.



Dann warte ich bis sie ON kommen, ich habe nie etwas sofort gebraucht. Warten hat auch Gold gespart.




Galjun schrieb:


> Jeder entscheidet für sich selbst, was wichtig und unwichtig ist!


 
Jup, allerdings scheinen Viele falsche Pioritäten zu haben und meckern dann, das ihnen Gold fehlt.



Galjun schrieb:


> Für jemand der noch nicht in ICC war, ist ein gecraftetes 264er Item sehr nützlich. Besseres gibt es sowieso immer!



Bestimmt, in einer Gilde in der es nicht nur um Raid geht, kann man den anderen aber gut helfen und sich helfen lassen, minimirt die Kosten.



Galjun schrieb:


> Hätten alle diese einstellung, währe ich [url=https://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-GameCard-Tage-Pre-Paid/dp/B0007T3ARE/?tag=buffed-21]Kram[/url]^^ Alle zu faul um zu farmen, ich bin der einzige der waren anbietet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht hoch kaufen, hoch spielen/farmen ist angesagt. Gut manchmal braucht man Zutaten die man nicht erfarmen kann, dann hat aber zu 80% die Gildenbank oder ein Kumpel geholfen.
Dafür brauchte man dann auch nicht unmäßig Gold in der Tasche zu haben.


----------



## Rygel (21. Mai 2010)

Lyndy schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten wie um Himmels willen ihr alle soviel Gold zusammen bekommt und das ohne Questen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine geheimnisse gebe ich hier auch nicht preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. hier ein paar basics: questen und twinken hilf natürlich enorm. (wenn du verzauberer bist: die überflüssigen belohnungen zerlegen und die vz-mats verkaufen!). wenn man 80 ist: brav weiter questen bringt auch nochmal gut taler pro abgeschl. Q. fast jeder beruf birgt eine quelle für tägl. einnahmen (meist die rezepte mit langem cooldown). behalte das AH gut im auge. kauf günstig, und verkaufe teu( r )er bzw. farm ein wenig was gerade teuer ist aber für dich schnell machbar ist. tägl. hero-instanzen bringen auch immer crap zum entzaubern bzw. vz-mats mit sich.


----------



## Fujitsus (21. Mai 2010)

Viele Gebrauchsgegenstände, die hier schon mehrfach aufgezählt wurden, kosten teils eine Menge der virtuellen Währung. Inzwischen habe ich allerdings für alle wichtigen Berufe (Alchi, Juwe usw) meinen eigenen Char, der nur dafür erstellt wurde und damit kann man eine Menge Gold sichern und sammeln was für eventuell spätere Zwecke, sprich Catalysm und darüber hinaus, durchaus hilfreich sein kann.

Außerdem muß man immer sagen können:

"Gold spielt keine Rolle, denn ich habe Gold wie Sau!"^^


----------



## Shendria (21. Mai 2010)

Lyndy schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten wie um Himmels willen ihr alle soviel Gold zusammen bekommt und das ohne Questen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Guck dir einfach mal im Ah an, welche Tränke man teuer verkaufen kann. Bei uns z.B. gehn die Wilde-Magie Tränke momentan recht gut und "teuer" weg. 80g für 5 Tränke an den Tagen, an denen viele raiden ist da nix ungewöhnliches. Flasks hingegen sind nichts mehr wert im Ah. Falls du noch Kräuterkundler bist einfach gucken ob bestimmte Kräuter (vorallem Eisdorn und Lichblüten) sich gute Preise haben. Seit man Frostlotus ja für gefrorene Kugeln bekommt sind die Preise für Lichblüten bei uns um einiges gestiegen...
genauso wie man bei bestimmten Buffoods Wahnsinns-Preise hinlegen kann....
Einfach ein wenig mitn Ah spielen und schon gibts Gold ohne Ende... und nein, man muss da net stundenlang im Ah rumhängen um an Gold zu kommen...


----------



## ChaosX (21. Mai 2010)

@TE sry aber das ist die dümmste frage die ich je in einem forum gesehen habe

erster und wichtigster grunnt zu farmen sind Rep kosten und auf der erste seite hat eine schon eine gute auflistung gemacht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2010)

tja eigentlich nix mehr, wenn alle 4 twinks voll gesockelt udn verz sind und icc craft/boe dropps haben kann man mit gold eigentlich nur noch in rnd raids sein wüfelglück aufbessern und items abkaufen.

ich hoffe imemrnoch das mal wieder was teueres kommt, sonst ist gold wie erfolgspunkte, je mehr desto besser!


----------



## j4ckass (21. Mai 2010)

Hoch lebe der Kapitalismus!!!


----------



## Rolandos (21. Mai 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, ob Du erster oder zweiter im dmg-meter bist *kopfschüttel*.Der Unterschied zwischen 25 Spielern, die gefuttert und sich ne Flask reingeworfen haben, zu 25 Spielern, die das eben nicht gemacht haben, dürfte beachtlich sein. Gerade bei Bossen, die man neu angeht, wird´s häufig knapp ( Enragetimer). Da sollte jeder das maximale rausholen. Bei so einer Aussage fehlen mir leider die Worte.
> 
> Übrigens, du sollst ja auch aus der Pfütze rauslaufen und nicht drin stehen bleiben.




Klar gibt es einen Unterschied, aber ob der so beachtlich ist? 
Jedenfalls habe ich das mehrmals ausprobiert, einen wirklich relevanten Unterschied gab es bei gleicher Spielweise selten, da auch viel vom Zufall abhängt. 
Da wird bei falscher Rotation, schlecher Charbeherrsung, falscher Skillung wohl mehr, wesentlich mehr DPS draufgehen, als ohne Fläschen oder Futter. Denn so ein Fläschen bringt vielleicht 40 DPS mehr, rechnerrisch . Die Werte gehen im Grundrauschen der Zufälle unter.
 Für einen 25er Raid 5 Heiler 3 Tanks sind das etwa 680 dps mehr von geschätzten 70000 gesammt DPS. Jup das Bringt es. OK die Gesammt DPS können höher liegen wobei die Fläschchen dann noch weniger bringen.


----------



## Bellthane (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was heist gut, eine die jede Woche mehrmals irgend etwas Raidet, will/wollte ich nicht. Das sind ehrlich gesagt, nun ja das böse Wort will ich nicht schreiben, aber darauf kann ich getrost verzichten, weil es Langweilig wird. Alles einmal schaffen und WoW ist fertig gespielt.



Wow ist ein Spiel das davon lebt, dass man seinen Char ständig verbessert und dazu muss man einen Boss mehrmals umhauen. Zudem ist es für mich toll, wenn ein Boss mehrere Male umfällt und es bei jedem Mal etwas besser funktioniert.



> Gute Raidgilde LOL, wo Jeder, Jeden anmacht, weil einer z.B. nicht die 2 DPS mehr bringende Verzauberung drauf hat, weil es selbst mitraiden will, nee und nochmal nee.
> Die Gilde die ich hatte, war eine gute Gilde. Jeder half jedem, die Bank war immer voll mit allem was man brauchte. Wer nur entnahm und nichts seinen Berufen entsprechendes reinlegte, der Flog. Geraidet hatten wir auch ein oder Zweimal in der Woche und fast alles geschaft. Wir haben gespielt und nicht Profimäßig gekillt.



Manche Leute identifizieren sich halt über das Raiden in Wow. Die wollen den Boss so schnell wie möglich umhauen, weil es ihnen halt Spass macht. In einer guten Raidgilde macht nicht jeder jeden an, da ist es halt iwie selbst verständlich, dass man das Beste aus einem selbst rausholt, weil es die Anderen auch machen und man macht es ja damit die Gilde erfolgreich ist.

Mich freut es für dich, dass du so in einer netten Gilde bist, aber das ist nun mal nicht die Mehrheit. Profimäßig killen machen nicht viele, denen macht es einfach nur Spass.




> Ja war merkwürdig, sind zu faul sich etwas zu kochen, jammern aber rum weil sie kein Gold haben. Gold sparen heist auch es verdienen. Aber viele sind so Blind und sehen nur die Goldene Zahl. Dabei hat man sich schneller die Zutaten besorgt als das Gold.



Ich kennen keinen der jammert, dass er kein Gold hat und sich trotzdem Bufffood kauft. Ich jammere zwar ab und zu, dass es etwas zu teuer ist, aber kaufen tue ich es trotzdem.



> Dann warte ich bis sie ON kommen, ich habe nie etwas sofort gebraucht. Warten hat auch Gold gespart.



Viele wollen es sofort und wenn man es sich leisten kann, warum nicht?



> Bestimmt, in einer Gilde in der es nicht nur um Raid geht, kann man den anderen aber gut helfen und sich helfen lassen, minimiert die Kosten.



Also bei mir hört es sich bei Craftet-Items auf. Ich stelle sie zwar gratis her, aber Mats muss jeder selber bringen und die sind ja grade das teure. Zudem sind sie ein guter Weg sein Equipment noch weiter zu verbessern. Ich sehe viele, die noch immer mit dem 264er craftbaren Schuhen herumlaufen, weil sie einfach richtig gut sind.





> Nicht hoch kaufen, hoch spielen/farmen ist angesagt. Gut manchmal braucht man Zutaten die man nicht erfarmen kann, dann hat aber zu 80% die Gildenbank oder ein Kumpel geholfen.
> Dafür brauchte man dann auch nicht unmäßig Gold in der Tasche zu haben.



Also wenn man den Beruf ändert, geht man nicht farmen, wenn an das Gold hat. Zudem ist es um einiges einfacher alles zu kaufen und viele haben einfach auch keine Lust sich Stundenlang in irgendeinen Lowgebiet aufzuhalten.


----------



## Serephit (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Klar gibt es einen Unterschied, aber ob der so beachtlich ist?
> Jedenfalls habe ich das mehrmals ausprobiert, einen wirklich relevanten Unterschied gab es bei gleicher Spielweise selten, da auch viel vom Zufall abhängt.
> Da wird bei falscher Rotation, schlecher Charbeherrsung, falscher Skillung wohl mehr, wesentlich mehr DPS draufgehen, als ohne Fläschen oder Futter. Denn so ein Fläschen bringt vielleicht 40 DPS mehr, rechnerrisch . Die Werte gehen im Grundrauschen der Zufälle unter.
> Für einen 25er Raid 5 Heiler 3 Tanks sind das etwa 680 dps mehr von geschätzten 70000 gesammt DPS. Jup das Bringt es. OK die Gesammt DPS können höher liegen wobei die Fläschchen dann noch weniger bringen.



In der Schule wollte ich auch immer die bestmögliche Note haben obwohl eine 3 (befriedigend) auch greicht hätte.
Hol das Beste aus dir. Leiste das Maxiumum. So wirst du erfolgreich sein. In RL und WoW.


----------



## Galjun (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos du bist ein geizkragen^^


----------



## Blackangel320 (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> 1. Flasks Kaufen 	:Nicht wirklich wichtig, da die Fläschchen eh nicht viel bringen, und so teuer sind sie auch nicht.
> 2. Buffood Kaufen 	: Auch nicht wirklich wichtig, und kochen kann man selber.
> 3. Epic gems Kaufen 	: Bekommt man für Marken, oder Ehre, kann man sich Transmutieren lassen, in einer Gilde Kostenlos, gegen mats die man sich dann doch mal farmen muss.
> 4. Verzauberer Materialien Kaufen 	: fällt meistens genug ab in Inis.
> ...



Da bekomm ich ja bald eine Kriese.

Punkt 1 und 2 nicht wichtig
Gehts, noch?
Mach das mal bei einer Anständigen Raidgilde, da bist schneller raus als du schauen kannst.^^

Punkt 3 einige mögen kein PVP und andere machen sogar kein PvP. Einige geben die Marken für anders Lieber aus.
Viele Raider können es sicht nicht leisten lange zu warten bis Alchis ihren CD wieder frei habe.^^

Punkt 4 als ob man alles in einer Ini genau dann bekommen würde wenn man es braucht.
Einige VZ kosten mehre große Steine und ich glaub kaum das man alle an einem Tag zusammen bekommt wenn man Abends zum Raid muss.^^
Und nein viele von uns haben Real Life und können nicht von Morgens bis Nachts in 5er Inis rum laufen.^^


Punkt 5 kann man noch verstehen. Man kann natürlch Pech haben und keiner in der Gilde hat das was man braucht.

6 und 7 kann man gelten lassen, alles ansichts sache.


Punkt 8 Epic Fail, es gibt einige ICC Rezepte die besser sind als das was dropt in den 25er Normal Version.
Oder für die bestimmte Werte nur das Rezept gibt und keinen Drop.

Punkt 9 kann man stehen lassen.


Punkt 10 wieder Epic Fail, viele Raider die gerne und ernsthaft Raiden haben keine Wahl und müssen einen Beruf schnell hoch Skillem z.b. für mehr Crit usw.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Klar gibt es einen Unterschied, aber ob der so beachtlich ist?
> Jedenfalls habe ich das mehrmals ausprobiert, einen wirklich relevanten Unterschied gab es bei gleicher Spielweise selten, da auch viel vom Zufall abhängt.
> Da wird bei falscher Rotation, schlecher Charbeherrsung, falscher Skillung wohl mehr, wesentlich mehr DPS draufgehen, als ohne Fläschen oder Futter. Denn so ein Fläschen bringt vielleicht 40 DPS mehr, rechnerrisch . Die Werte gehen im Grundrauschen der Zufälle unter.
> Für einen 25er Raid 5 Heiler 3 Tanks sind das etwa 680 dps mehr von geschätzten 70000 gesammt DPS. Jup das Bringt es. OK die Gesammt DPS können höher liegen wobei die Fläschchen dann noch weniger bringen.


öh 200 dps pro flask * 17 dd = 3400 dps
das können die entscheidenden dps sein wenn man sonst an fauldarm mit 171k dps wiped

achja und 11. als raider nicht zu unterschätzende reppkosten gerne 200-300g pro abend


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> öh 200 dps pro flask * 17 dd = 3400 dps
> das können die entscheidenden dps sein wenn man sonst an fauldarm mit 171k dps wiped




Hinzu kommt noch das Buff-Food, was ja seiner Meinung nach auch unwichtig ist.


----------



## Gerti (21. Mai 2010)

Ich farm mir gerade Isane in the Menbrane und ich gehe von Kosten bis zu 60k aus für das Achievement.


----------



## Kersyl (21. Mai 2010)

Die Leute sparen denk ich mal für das kommende addon, da es da bestimmt wieder teure sachen gibt die man braucht z.B azeroth fliegen, epic fliegen für neue charaktere usw.^^


----------



## RedShirt (21. Mai 2010)

Ich sage nur: neue Ingenieurmounts wie der Chopper.

Dafür braucht man schnöden Mammon - und wenn da so n schickes Töfftöff kommt, will ichs haben =)


----------



## Mäuserich (21. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Flask und Buff-Food sag ich nur eins:

Wir stellen uns vor man geht *Random* ICC 25, der Boss liegt und es droppen Handschuhe mit 10 Zaubermacht und 4 Crit mehr als die eigenen.

Passt man drauf, auch wenn die Verbesserung eher Minimal ist?
- Ganz sicher nicht! (Und wenn doch, dann höchstens weil man später auf etwas viel besseres hofft und man da keinen 1st need auf dem Konto stehen haben will)

Ebenso ist es mit den Verbesserungen durch Buff-Zeugs und dem Unterschied zwischen rare und epic-gems. Wer nicht bereit da zu investieren verdient auch keinen Loot weil die alten items ja "auch gereicht haben".

Btw: gerade diese Kleinigkeiten wie halt das Buff-Zugs, besagte Gems und grosse Verzauberungsversionen machen summiert auf den ganzen Charakter schon ne ganze Menge aus, quasi als hätte er noch 1-2 weitere Ausrüstungsteile an.
Und das summiert sich im Raid auf 1-2 quasi zusätzliche Mitspieler.


----------



## MasterFox (21. Mai 2010)

Frost schrieb:


> 1. Flasks Kaufen
> 2. Buffood Kaufen
> 3. Epic gems Kaufen
> 4. Verzauberer Materialien Kaufen
> ...





Rolandos schrieb:


> 1. Flasks Kaufen     :Nicht wirklich wichtig, da die Fläschchen eh nicht viel bringen, und so teuer sind sie auch nicht.
> 2. Buffood Kaufen     : Auch nicht wirklich wichtig, und kochen kann man selber.
> 3. Epic gems Kaufen     : Bekommt man für Marken, oder Ehre, kann man sich Transmutieren lassen, in einer Gilde Kostenlos, gegen mats die man sich dann doch mal farmen muss.
> 4. Verzauberer Materialien Kaufen     : fällt meistens genug ab in Inis.
> ...




@ 1. Fläschchen könnte man für jederzeit für 10er/25er raids brauchen; sobald ich mit den alchemist auf 450 bin, werden die leute sowieso anstürmen, wenn ich die tränke/fläschchen ins ah stelle oder im Handel vk
@ 2. Bufffood hat nur jeder 20. mit, und wenn mal keiner aus der gruppe kein fischmahl hat, dann stelle ich es gerne her; dann skill doch mal dein Kochkunst auf 450 und hilf mal anderen, als immer nur andere gruppen/raidmitglieder zu fragen
@ 3. tausche ich immer gegen Triumphe aus, da ich sie nimmer brauche; fürs Transmutieren melden sich fast gar keine Alchs am Abend, da kauf ich es mir lieber
@ 4. sind nicht jedesmal vzs dabei, mach gier drauf, falls ich es bekommen, schick ich es einfach meinem mage und der enzt es, damit kauf ich fürn krieger meine nächsten vzs, wenns tbc/classic vz mats sind, kommen ins ah und vk sie
@ 5. fällt bei mir in einigen fällen aus, aber sonst zahlen sie freiwillig
@ 6. jeder findet es anders, einige sind mit einem mount zufrieden, andere wollen noch mehr haben, einige können mit 4 mounts auskommen andere wolllen wie paar andere spieler alle mounts haben; ich selber will sie allle haben, hab aber nich immer die nötige zeit dafür zu farmen
@ 7. einige haben gar keine pets, da sie es für unnötig halten, andere wollen jede art von pet bei sich selber haben.
@ 8. man kann in inis auch besseres finden, aber unter 80ig stelle ich mir gerne halsketten her, da man sie benutzen kann und die ganze gruppe mehr ausdauer gibt und so (auch wenn ihr es unnötig hälts)
@ 9. benutz ich selber nich, aber wenn ich als dd rumlaufe könnte ich sie gebrauchen, auch wenn du es nich bräuchtest
@ 10. mach ich fast nie, wenn dann nur rezepte ausm AH kaufen, sonst farm ich es lieber, da es meist den durchschnittspreis übersteigt oder es mich g kostet, könnt ich lieber selber farmen gehen als es zu kaufen, vor allem bei meinen anderen chars auf andere server hab ich nich so viel g



Dazu sag ich mal eins, es gibt 3 Arten von WoW spieler: PvE spieler, PvP spieler, PvE/PvP spieler und Erfolgsammler
den PvE und PvP und PvE/PvP spieler ist nur gutes eq wichtig und erfolgreich zu sein in den raids usw.
den erfolgsammler müssen sich auf beides konzentrieren, da manche erfolge kein klacks sind zum erringen, vor allem die pvp erfolge, dafür ist eine gute pvp gruppe erfoderlich, die das versuchen wollen


----------



## peddy3008 (21. Mai 2010)

NA deine Frage wozu Gold in WoW gut ist wäre damit ja nun ausführlich beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nun weiter fleissig sammeln hehe ich brauche GOLD GOLD GOLD^^


----------



## szene333 (21. Mai 2010)

MasterFox schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich mal eins, es gibt 3 Arten von WoW spieler: PvE spieler, PvP spieler, PvE/PvP spieler und Erfolgsammler



Genau wie die 3 Elemente: Wasser, Luft, Erde und Feuer


----------



## Gerta (21. Mai 2010)

@szende333: wieso? Es gibt doch schließlich auch drei Arten von Mathematikern. Die einen können bis drei zählen, die anderen nicht.

@TE: ich habe seinerzeit 12 k für den ramponierten Schwertgriff und ca. 45 k für das Saronit für die Schattenschneide ausgegeben (und habe inzwischen schon wieder über 90k zusammen, obwohl ich danach fast pleite war) . Wäre ich ein armer Schlucker hätte ich diese Waffen nie oder wesentlich später bekommen (oder hätte wochenlang selber die neuen Inis abfarmen müssen).


----------



## Regine55 (21. Mai 2010)

Gold kannst du gleichsetzten mit Zeit.

Hat man viel Zeit sich alles selber zu erfarmen, brauch man kein Gold.
Hat man diese Zeit nicht kauft man sich eben die Mats etc. 

Habe z.Z. 67k Gold. Wozu? Ka sammelt sich so an, aber wer weiß schon was die Sachen mit Cata kosten. von daher finde ich ein kleines Polster zu haben nciht schlecht.


----------



## WeizenGodd (21. Mai 2010)

Die Liste am Anfang ist gut, kann ich zustimmen.

Im Endeffekt ist es eine einfache Gleichung:

Gold = Zeit, Mats = Zeit, Gold = Zeit = Mats
--> also egal welchen Weg man einschlägt, man muss i.d.R. immer Zeit investieren, ob für Gold farmen oder Mats besorgen. (es sei denn man geht den illegalen Weg des Goldverkäufers)


----------



## Dropz (21. Mai 2010)

Frost schrieb:


> Ich zähle mal auf
> 
> 1. Flasks Kaufen
> 2. Buffood Kaufen
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawk McCloud (21. Mai 2010)

Einfach weil man es kann


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. Mai 2010)

Zum Ausgeben evtl.?

Guck mal im AH nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da findest du genügend Krams den du kaufen kannst.


----------



## Vanderley (21. Mai 2010)

Klar brauch mann Gold und im Zweifel hat mann lieber eher mehr als zu wenig. Aber ich bin nicht bereit auch nur 10 Minuten zu verschwenden um extra welches zu verdienen. So wie Bekannte die was weis ich 30 k auf Bank haben und dann trotzdem jeden Tag 2 h Kräuter farmen gehen. Da ist mir die Zeit zu Schade. Ich raide viel und erfolgreich Icc  (mit gekaufter Flask und gekauftem Bufffodd bzw Fisch) und verdiene da mein Gold. Und das nicht zu schlecht. Reicht locker für Repkosten, Gems, Verzauberungen usw. Anders herum gebe ich (auch wenn ich es mir leisten könnte) nichts für unnötige Sachen Mounts , extra erfolge oder gar Eq aus. Erstens weil ich dafür viel zu geizig bin und es in Icc besseres gibt und wir auch so locker durchkommen


----------



## Flying-Neo (21. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wofür gibt es eine Capslock Taste?
> 
> Ich hab viel Gold, weil ich es einfach habe.




gegenfrage: warum müssen in jedem fred idioten wie du auftauchen und klugscheissen?
lass ihn doch alles klein schreiben wenn er will!

zum thema:

wie schon einige schrieben es gibt genug gründe warum man gold farmt und die meisten spieler haben auch noch twinks die man damit sehr schön pushen kann.
und wie sagt man so schön gold macht nicht glücklich aber es beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Mai 2010)

Jedes einzelne Argument für das Anhäufen von Gold ist eine schlechte Erklärung jedes Posters für die Tatsache, dass er Gold sammelt. Es ist nichts mehr als Sammelleidenschaft. Der übliche WoW-Spieler sammelt Erfolge, T-Sets, Pets, Reit- sowie Flugtiere und eben Gold.
Eine gute, eine vernünftige, Erklärung dafür gibt es nicht. Er sammelt es, weil es eben geht. Und ich schätze, dass Blizzard sehr glücklich darüber ist. Schließlich hätten viele Spieler nicht mehr viel zu tun im Spiel, wenn sie es nicht täten.


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Mai 2010)

zu rolandos fällt mir echt nix mehr ein


----------



## Cloze (21. Mai 2010)

Fail.

Farm halt kein Gold. Wenn du nen Alchi-,Kräuter-,Kürschner-,Schneider-, [insert every Profession]-Char hast, dann brauchst du kein Gold. Das stimmt wahrscheinlich. Aber dann farmst du halt Items, wie Mats usw, wärend Leute ohne 100 Twinks halt Gold farmen um ihre Items, wie Mats Flasks etc., zu bekommen.

mfG


----------



## Bibis (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann den TE doch gut nachvollziehen, weil irgendwann das Problem ist das man alles hat und ich momentan das gold nur für cata spare^^

die 5k fürs epic fliegen hat jeder meiner 5 80er, genauso hat jeder der 10 chars dual-spec für je 1k.
Mounts aus erfolgen hab ich alle kaufbaren (wobei für 3 mounts 40k hinlegen irgendwie dämlich ist^^), haustiere so 80 stück und berufe sind alle auf max skill, brauch da nichts zu kaufen oder tg geben...

Also: Sparen für Cata (wenn man dann noch spielt...)

cucu


----------



## Failadin (21. Mai 2010)

More Gold=Bigger E-Penis


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Mai 2010)

MasterFox schrieb:


> @ 1. Fläschchen könnte man für jederzeit für 10er/25er raids brauchen; sobald ich mit den alchemist auf 450 bin, werden die leute sowieso anstürmen, wenn ich die tränke/fläschchen ins ah stelle oder im Handel vk
> @ 2. Bufffood hat nur jeder 20. mit, und wenn mal keiner aus der gruppe kein fischmahl hat, dann stelle ich es gerne her; dann skill doch mal dein Kochkunst auf 450 und hilf mal anderen, als immer nur andere gruppen/raidmitglieder zu fragen
> @ 3. tausche ich immer gegen Triumphe aus, da ich sie nimmer brauche; fürs Transmutieren melden sich fast gar keine Alchs am Abend, da kauf ich es mir lieber
> @ 4. sind nicht jedesmal vzs dabei, mach gier drauf, falls ich es bekommen, schick ich es einfach meinem mage und der enzt es, damit kauf ich fürn krieger meine nächsten vzs, wenns tbc/classic vz mats sind, kommen ins ah und vk sie
> ...



Falsch du hast die Rpler vergessen. Die brauchen gold für eq zum rplen.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Mai 2010)

Ach Leute........
Flasks und Buff-Food farmen wir innerhalb der Gilde gemeinsam zusammen. Dazu benötigt man vielleicht 30 Minuten in der Woche. Wir haben alle Berufe in der Gilde, also muss auch für Verzauberungen und andere Gegenstandsverbesserungen nichts bezahlt werden. Wir gehen nur gildenintern die tägliche Random und in die Raids, die entzauberten Mats kommen in die Gildenbank.
Wozu wäre ich wohl in einer Gilde, wenn ich nach wie vor für den ganzen Krempel zahlen müsste?

Ich weiß ja nicht, was man bei anderen so "Gilde" nennt.


----------



## Eyatrian (21. Mai 2010)

Gold ist wie gute Ausrüstung ein  "nice to have" aber kein "must to have"

man spielen und so gut wie kein Gold ausgeben, aber auch jede Menge Gold für Chopper usw. ausgeben.


----------



## Veeenom~ (21. Mai 2010)

Plündermeister bestechen.


----------



## Naff2 (21. Mai 2010)

flask sind noch immer der größte dps zuwachs, der am leichtesten zubekommen ist, ausser man geht von 245 auf 277 Waffen zb.

Spieler die meinen im Raid wäre ein flask unwichtig, brauchen auch keine 264er Items, weil der Sprung von 251 zu 264 ja noch viel kleiner wäre als eine flask 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so ein bisschen futter, das sind 2 epic steine an buffs, kann auch jeder dd/heiler statt str/ap/agi/sp/haste 2*stamina sockeln

man man manche Leute haben eine komische einstellung, wenn sie raiden woll ....

zum Thema Gold, ich gebs aus, egal für was, wenn ich lust hab ne Thundramammut zu haben, kauf ichs mir, wenn Verzaubern doof wird, lern ich Ingi. Ist einfach schön, wenn man diese möglichkeiten hat ^^


----------



## KickX (21. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bei Waffen hast du recht aber es gibt recht häufig 265er Equip im AH.
> Die Preise gehen dabei von 8k an weit aufwärts



such dir ne gute raidgilde und schon spart man sich die kohle.


----------



## Pusillin (21. Mai 2010)

Frost schrieb:


> Ich zähle mal auf
> 
> 1. Flasks Kaufen
> 2. Buffood Kaufen
> ...


12. Ruf, Ruf, Ruf - Alleine für ne Fraktion wie Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt brauchst du mittlerweile über 40k Gold.
Rabenholdt kannste auch mit 15k rechnen - Shendralar tun nochmal gut 40
k drauf.

13. Twinks
14. Quests (Aq Eröffnungsquest, 10 Elementiumerze, gut 4k Gold z.B.)
15. BoE-Equipp - 264er Sachen kosten schonmal über 10k Gold.
16. Eventuell BoP-Equipp, durch Abkauf oder Gold-Dkp-Runs.
17. Allgemein: Erfolge
18. Gold für Dienstleistungen (Hilfe bei Quests, Erfolgen, Classik Raids, oder generell gewissen Zielen)
19. mir fallen sicher noch ein paar ein...


----------



## c0bRa (21. Mai 2010)

Hio...

Mit viel Gold lässt sich manchmal eben auch ein paar Items kaufen, die man per würfeln nicht gewonnen hat in Random Raids... Hat schon seine Vorteile, viel Gold zu besitzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem haben gibts ja noch Twinks, die episch Fliegen wollen, oder nen Chopper oder nen Mammut... Dass ich zu viel Gold hatte kam jedenfalls noch nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ravenholdt Ruf hat mich 3k gekostet, weiß nicht, wo du da 15k reinsteckst...


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Mai 2010)

Goldfarmen ist zwar nicht der hauptbestandteil des Spiels, aber seitdem ich selber einen Plattenträger spiele kann ich die anderen verstehen wieso diese sich in höheren Instanzen aufregen wenn man ein mal Stirbt. (bei z. b. T9 kostet einmal Sterben nicht unter 50 Goldstücke) dass geht natürlich ins Geld wenn man einen Abend Raidet sind die Plattenträger schonmal in ICC bei HM Trys schnell bei 300-400 Gold.

Des weiteren kommen die Kosten für die Fläschchen usw dazu. Der rest wurde schon gesagt.

Ein Gesundes Goldpolster sollte man schon haben. Bei Twinks z. B. hab ich eine Standart überweisung vom Main: 6 Froststofftaschen und 100 Gold

mfg


----------



## KingNothing22 (21. Mai 2010)

kA aber bei mir kommt das Gold irgendwie von alleine...

ich mach hin und wieder oldschool raids, random heros usw...da kommt schon durch den loot viel gold zusammen...

das flask und rep. argument finde ich stimmt so nicht...meistens steige ich bei raids +-0 aus...und selbst wenn mal ein leichtes minus kommt kann ich mir immernoch 2-3 urtümliche saronit holen und im ah für 900g verscherbeln...


----------



## Pusillin (21. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> achja und 11. als raider nicht zu unterschätzende reppkosten gerne 200-300g pro abend



Was sind denn Reppkosten?
Also ich wäre mal dafür Blizzard überdenkt das Itemsystem.
Finde das nämlich mies: Wenn man stirbt, bekommen die Gegenstände Schaden,
und später sind sie kaputt. Gehe deshalb auch nie raiden, da stirbt man zu oft.
Und wenn ich mal nen Epic aus ner Hero hab, dann zieh ich das nur in der Hauptstadt zum posen an.
Für Heros hab ich mein Grün-Blaues Ah-Equipp - und das kostet auch auf die Dauer, wenn
man es immer neukaufen muss!


----------



## RedShirt (21. Mai 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> (bei z. b. T9 kostet einmal Sterben nicht unter 50 Goldstücke) dass geht natürlich ins Geld wenn man einen Abend Raidet sind die Plattenträger schonmal in ICC bei HM Trys schnell bei 300-400 Gold.



Erm was?
Wie bitte?
Sind auf Eurem Server Diamanten auf T9 drauf?

Einmal sterben sind ~12 Gold bei iLevel 245 DD Platte ... geschätzt.
Ich war erst einmal (!) nach 5+ Wipes bei Vollreparatur, die kostet mich ca. 80g.

Wenn man 15 Wipes hinlegt, wirds allerdings teuer, da geb ich Dir recht. 200g sind da schonmal drin.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Mai 2010)

Gehen wir mal davon aus das 70% aller wow Spieler auf den Deutschen servern 100k+- Gold haben. 
5-10 %Farmen gehen. die anderen 20% Keine Farmerberufe haben und nur im ah ihre mats kaufen können. 
Wie hoch werden dann die Preise für die gegenstände die die 5-10% der leute Farmen? 5k für ein Stack normales Erz? Wer soll sich sowas dann leisten?


----------



## Melarius (21. Mai 2010)

Und für den Einen oder Anderen ist es einfach nur die Befriedigung der Gier nach Gold, ist doch in RL das gleiche.


----------



## Pusillin (21. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Ravenholdt Ruf hat mich 3k gekostet, weiß nicht, wo du da 15k reinsteckst...



Glück gehabt halt.
Da man 1300 - 1400 Kisten braucht, hast du knapp über 2G pro Kiste bezahlt.
Auf nem Server mit vielen Neulingen vielleicht noch denkbar, aber auf nem vollen Server halt nur mit sehr viel Glück.
Ich spiele auf nem vollen Server, und da ist praktisch jeder Lowie nen Twink und hat besseres zu tun bzw verdiennt sich anders mehr Gold.

Ein Beispiel: GILDENINTERN wurde einem Schurken 15g pro Kiste gezahlt - das sind um die 20000 Gold.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Mai 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Nun ja, für Normale/Hero Inis habe ich das nie gebraucht, im Raid waren sie auch nicht der Bringer, da habe ich die nur eingeworfen wenn der Raidleiter darauf bestand. Ohne war ich trotzdem immer weit vorn in den DPS, wobei mir völlig egal war ob nun Platz 1 oder 2 oder 3 10ner/25ziger.
> Denn wenn es zum Wipe kam, war es zu 95% mit Sicherheit, nicht das fehlende Futter oder Getränk. Wenn man irgendwo in einer Pfütze stehen bleibt, helfen auch nicht die "Pillen"



Wer bei uns im 25´er, die auch mal random aufgefüllt werden müssen, kein Buff-Food und keine Tränke nimmt...nicht einmal wenn er darauf hingewiesen wird...fliegt raus...ohne Wenn und Aber. Wenn jemand denkt, er sei so extrem imba, dass er sowas nicht mehr braucht, dann kann er sicher auch in jedem anderen Raid als in unserem einen Platz finden.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal davon aus das 70% aller wow Spieler auf den Deutschen servern 100k+- Gold haben.




Bei uns in der Gilde hat nicht einer mehr als 30k. Das muss jetzt nicht heißen dass du Unrecht hast...es kann auch einfach sein, dass wir nicht ganz so bekloppt sind wie all die anderen Spieler, die mehr als 100k haben und es sinnvoll nicht einmal ausgeben können.


----------



## Rasgaar (21. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> damit ich sagen kan.. WTF du hast nur 347 G... wie geht das? Heute is Gold farmen so einfach und du must kaum was für machen >_>



Gold farmen ist einfach öde.
Ich habe 10 Chars, davon 6 auf 80, davon 3 einigermassen anständig equipt. Der Rest ist frisch 80 und braucht viel Kohle in Form von Sockelsteine, Verzauberungen (ink. Kopf, Schulternverz. von den Fraktionen & Beinenchant vom Schneider).
Ich hasse Dailies, mache die nur ab und zu. Was soll ich mit 6 Chars jeden Tag immer dieselben Quests machen, sorry das geht mir nicht unter Spielspass.

Auf dem Weg zu 80 krieg ich mit einem Char rund 3000 Gold zusammen.
Jedesmal wenn meine Verzauberungsmats, mein Gold, etc aufgebraucht sind, dann levle ich den nächsten Char auf 80 hoch und mit dem Gold was zusammen gekommen ist, wird dann wieder ein 80er anständiger Equipt.
Ich hatte nie mehr als 10'000 Gold aufs mal, trotzdem fliegen 3 von meinen 80ern episch.
Ich habe sogar praktisch alle Berufe vertreten und wenn ich nicht zu faul wäre zum Rohstoffe zu farmen, dann bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich gar kein Gold mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Mai 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Gold farmen ist einfach öde.
> Ich habe 10 Chars, davon 6 auf 80, davon 3 einigermassen anständig equipt. Der Rest ist frisch 80 und braucht viel Kohle in Form von Sockelsteine, Verzauberungen (ink. Kopf, Schulternverz. von den Fraktionen & Beinenchant vom Schneider).
> Ich hasse Dailies, mache die nur ab und zu. Was soll ich mit 6 Chars jeden Tag immer dieselben Quests machen, sorry das geht mir nicht unter Spielspass.
> 
> ...



Da hat ja noch jemand meine Spielweise. Es ist ja auch völlig sinnfrei, wenn man in diesem Spiel einfach nur Gold sammelt. Was will ich denn auch damit? Ich kaufe mir doch auch keine 3 Autos, weil ich immer nur mit 1 gleichzeitig fahren kann. Und genau deswegen sammel ich auch keine Flugmounts. Sie können alle nur fliegen.


----------



## Mollari (21. Mai 2010)

Dann machst Du was falsch. Allein von 58 bis 80 verdiene ich pro Char 8k Gold nur durch questen. Natürlich macht man soviele Quests wie möglich auf 80, aber das ist locker drin.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde hat nicht einer mehr als 30k. Das muss jetzt nicht heißen dass du Unrecht hast...es kann auch einfach sein, dass wir nicht ganz so bekloppt sind wie all die anderen Spieler, die mehr als 100k haben und es sinnvoll nicht einmal ausgeben können.



Das was ich damit sagen wollte ist, wenn 70% der leute soviel Gold haben. 5-10% nur Farmen.Dann werden die 5-10% die sachen doch sooo teuer ins ah stellen, das leute die nicht mehr als 10k Gold haben es sich nicht mehr leisten können.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Das was ich damit sagen wollte ist, wenn 70% der leute soviel Gold haben. 5-10% nur Farmen.Dann werden die 5-10% die sachen doch sooo teuer ins ah stellen, das leute die nicht mehr als 10k Gold haben es sich nicht mehr leisten können.



Die Gegenstände sind doch jetzt bereits derart extrem teuer, dass wirklich neue Spieler sich die nicht mehr leisten können.


----------



## Tugh (21. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Das was ich damit sagen wollte ist, wenn 70% der leute soviel Gold haben. 5-10% nur Farmen.Dann werden die 5-10% die sachen doch sooo teuer ins ah stellen, das leute die nicht mehr als 10k Gold haben es sich nicht mehr leisten können.



vor einem monat war ich so wie die meisten anderen wow spieler die sich nichts leisten konnten und nach sockeln und vz pleite waren.
finanziert habe ich mich durch die urürmlichen saronite^^

doch seit einem monat habe ich mal die methode mit billig kaufen teuer verkaufen probiert.

zB. ein spiele hat momentan kein gold und will sich iwas für twink oder was anderes kaufen.
Der spieler kauft sich mit ehre zb 4 epic gems.
da er den gegenstand jedoch gleich haben will schreibt er :
Verkaufe 4 Kardinalsrubin für 400g !

... rest könnt ihr euch denken...
ihr wisst nicht wieviel das am tag machen

momentaner goldbestand: 126.000 
Ziel: 1,000,000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Tugh !


----------



## Dropz (21. Mai 2010)

Ich konnte mir die auch als "nicht neuer" Spieler nie leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (21. Mai 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Wer viel Gold hat, der hat automatisch durch einen Überfluss an Marken (durch seine Twinks) auch ausreichend Möglichkeiten, an Epicgems ranzukommen und verkauft die in grossen Massen. Hier auch das Stichwort: "Splitter eines Steinbewahrers". Ebenso ersäuft man in "VZ Mats".




Du gehst quasi davon aus das es jederso macht und es gar nicht anders geht. Aber:

1. Muss man nun wirklich keine Twinks haben und reich zu werden, 2 Berufe und ein Main Char reichen vollkomen aus =)
2. Selbst wenn Man Twinks hat, und ach so viele Möglichkeiten hat an Gems ran zu kommen, macht es sehr viel Sinn sie in großen massen zu verkaufen, um sie von anderen weider zu kaufen wenn man selber welche braucht. ( LOL )

Denken -> Posten


----------



## Orgoron (21. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> also wozu ist das gold dann überhaupt noch wichtig ? ganz ehrlich ich habs nicht verstanden
> bisher und sehe es als sinnlosen zeitvertreib an der niemandem wirklich nutzt.
> 
> wie seht ihr das ???



Ähmm gilt das nich eigentlich für das komplette Game ?

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen der eine möchte halt dem LK die Unterhose klaun der andere meint er muss 90 Quadrillionen k Gold auf dem virtuellen Konto haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> Dann machst Du was falsch. Allein von 58 bis 80 verdiene ich pro Char 8k Gold nur durch questen. Natürlich macht man soviele Quests wie möglich auf 80, aber das ist locker drin.


Sauber...warum hab ich das bei meinem 4. 80er noch nie geschafft. Oo


Mhm...mal überlegen...weil 8k nicht möglich sind. :>

Folgendes Szenario: Ich gehe keine Inis zum Leveln, ich verkaufe Grau Crap und hole mir immer die besten Green/Rare Belohnungen und verscherbel die dann => Gewinn bei mir: 4-4,5k...ausser du meinst das du auf Nordend alle Quests mit 80 abfarmst..joa dann komm ich auch auf 8k Gold. :>


----------



## Zhiala (21. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich hab 9 Twinks, 5 davon können schnell fliegen, 7 in Nordend die anderen beiden sind zu klein. Die Kriegerin ist zwar zum Koch/Angler degradiert worden hat aber den Albinodrachen und das Stinktier. In cata wird sie vom Tank auf Waffen umgeskillt weil ich gerade keine Lust hab zu tanken und jetzt kein Equip sammeln kann/will^^ 
Jeder Char von mir hat 2 Berufe. Alchi, Juwe, Schmied und Lederer hab ich schon hoch, die Sammelberufe sowiso und Ingi+VZ fehlen nur noch ein paar Punkte bis ich fertig bin. Für mich sind diese Sachen viel wichtiger als Drölftausend Gold zu haben. Sehr viele Dinge kann ich mir selber herstellen und das wenige das fehlt bekomm ich im AH. 
Etwa 2000g liegen auf den Chars verteilt und nochmal knapp 1000g in der Bank meiner kleinen Privatgilde zur Zeit. Für den Handel im Ah fehlt mir der Nerv und vermutlich die Gier, ich bin eher die, deren Krempel gekauft wird um ihn dann dreimal so teuer zu verkaufen....irgendwie muss ich immer daran denken das es auch noch Neulinge gibt die auf lvl 20 nicht die geforderten 19g für grüne Teile übrig haben. Nennt es ruhig idiotisch aber meiner Meinung nach kommt man mit unter tausend Gold in der Tasche auch sehr gut klar.


----------



## Bummrar (21. Mai 2010)

ich zähle mal auf..:
1. flasks farm ich selber
2. VZ mats gibts seit der entzaubern funktion en masse
3. gems bastel ich mir selber 
4-drölf erfolge sind mir egal. 
ich hab weder gold, noch brauche ich welches


----------



## Tomratz (21. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde hat nicht einer mehr als 30k. Das muss jetzt nicht heißen dass du Unrecht hast...es kann auch einfach sein, dass wir nicht ganz so bekloppt sind wie all die anderen Spieler, die mehr als 100k haben und es sinnvoll nicht einmal ausgeben können.




Wenn ich den Beitrag, den du zitiert hast, richtig gelesen habe, waren die 100K eine Spekulation in
die Richtung, was wäre, wenn 70% der Spieler > 100K Gold hätten.

Ironie ist manchmal schwer verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edith sagt, der von dir zitierte hat es auch schon klargestellt


----------



## PumPam (21. Mai 2010)

Frost schrieb:


> Ich zähle mal auf
> 
> 1. Flasks Kaufen
> 2. Buffood Kaufen
> ...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (21. Mai 2010)

Talgur schrieb:


> Das mit den Epicgems stimmt nur dauert das Ehre farmen auch ein bisschen etwas.. so hat man jenachdem nicht immer genug Ehre um sich min. einen Epicgem holen zu können d.h., dass das Gold dort einen schon was weiterbringt ^^
> 
> Und bei den Vz Mats ist es ungefähr das selbe Problem, weil wie du schon sagtest muss auch ein Vz in der Grp sein und das ist es jenachdem auch nicht immer (zwar sind die meistens dabei aber auch nicht immer) und selbst wenn muss man noch um diese Mats würfeln was heißt das man da auch nicht soooo schnell an die Vz Mats rankommt und hier hilft einem das Gold auch wieder weiter
> 
> ...



Also durch das ganze AV gerushe schafft man (an feiertagen) locker 130-160k ehre > 160gems (jede 20mins bisschen mehr als 10k Ehre und ich war nur von 9 bis um 15 av zocken)
Und wenn nicht Feiertag ist > dann halt halt 30-40mins pro gem

Aber für Gold kauf ich Gems wenn nicht gerad Feiertag ist 

Und zum Thema: 
Gold fürs Addon > Anfang werden mats für berufeskillen so derbst teuer im ah vertickt^^


----------



## AlphaChris (21. Mai 2010)

Frost schrieb:


> Ich zähle mal auf
> 
> 1. Flasks Kaufen
> 2. Buffood Kaufen
> ...





___________


genau so ist es, dafür brauch man das ganze gold, wenn man dual spec hat natürlich auch gems, verzauberungen usw für diese


----------



## DreiHaare (21. Mai 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab 9 Twinks, 5 davon können schnell fliegen, 7 in Nordend die anderen beiden sind zu klein. Die Kriegerin ist zwar zum Koch/Angler degradiert worden hat aber den Albinodrachen und das Stinktier. In cata wird sie vom Tank auf Waffen umgeskillt weil ich gerade keine Lust hab zu tanken und jetzt kein Equip sammeln kann/will^^
> Jeder Char von mir hat 2 Berufe. Alchi, Juwe, Schmied und Lederer hab ich schon hoch, die Sammelberufe sowiso und Ingi+VZ fehlen nur noch ein paar Punkte bis ich fertig bin. Für mich sind diese Sachen viel wichtiger als Drölftausend Gold zu haben. Sehr viele Dinge kann ich mir selber herstellen und das wenige das fehlt bekomm ich im AH.
> Etwa 2000g liegen auf den Chars verteilt und nochmal knapp 1000g in der Bank meiner kleinen Privatgilde zur Zeit. Für den Handel im Ah fehlt mir der Nerv und vermutlich die Gier, ich bin eher die, deren Krempel gekauft wird um ihn dann dreimal so teuer zu verkaufen....irgendwie muss ich immer daran denken das es auch noch Neulinge gibt die auf lvl 20 nicht die geforderten 19g für grüne Teile übrig haben. Nennt es ruhig idiotisch aber meiner Meinung nach kommt man mit unter tausend Gold in der Tasche auch sehr gut klar.




Ich nenne es nicht idiotisch, ich nenne es vernünftig. Ich bin sicher auch jemand, dessen grünen Krempel ein Wiederverkäufer aufkauft und für das Vielfache ins AH setzt, aber ich will einfach nicht diese horrenden Kurse nehmen.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Mai 2010)

Also mein Goldbestand bis jetzt liegt bei 1600Gold. Trotz meiner verkäufe etc.


----------



## Crystania (21. Mai 2010)

Da schrieb:


> damit ich am ersten tag in cataclysm mir alles kaufen kann ohne überlegen zu müssen ob ichs mir leisten kann



Seh ich ähnlich. Hab mit WotLK das erste mal in Dalaran (spiel Magier) erstmal alles an Buffs und Katzenverwandlung gekauft.. war nicht billig. :-)


----------



## Kawock (21. Mai 2010)

Repkosten und Bufffood und Flask! ^^


----------



## EisblockError (21. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> 3. und 4. Punkt sehe ich nicht so , Epic gems hol ich mir immer über Ehre und VZ Mats bekommt man eigendlich leicht über Inis wenn ein VZ bei ist .
> 
> Rest kann man so stehen lassen.




Tja, aber leute die keine Arena machen brauchen das, also kann man das alles so stehen lassen^^


----------



## Traklar (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn du kein Alchi bist 											 	-> Flasks kaufen														 -> 20 - 50 Gold
Du bist nicht Angler bzw. Koch (oder beides) 								-> Bufffood kaufen														 -> 20 - 100 Gold 
Epische Steine, vor allem wenn man noch Marken für EQ farmt 				-> Epic Steine kaufen, ggf. geschliffen								-> Ungeschliffen 100 Gold +
																															-> Geschliffen   120 - 200 Gold
Verzauberungsmaterialien, sehr teuer und werden oft gebraucht 				 -> Splitter, Staub, Kristalle										-> 20 Gold - 200 Gold  (mehr-
																															     fach, da immer viele Mats)
Nebenkosten, wie Reppen, etc.										 -> Reppen, Trinkgeld, etc.										-> In der Woche locker 500g +

und vieles mehr

Macht unterm Strich locker bei Raider Verluste von 2000g+ aus, ich hab 4 80er, da komm ich mit gut 3000-5000g pro Woche hin (2 davon sind erst T9, da kommt noch T10 *würg*)

Wenn du wirklich raiden willst, dann brauchst du ein gutes Goldpolster, reppen kann teuer werden (vor allem beim Tryen von HM's) und das EQ muss vollständig verzaubert und gesockelt sein. Dazu gibt es noch sehr viele Gegenstände, die sehr gut sind und hergestellt werden können -> 1 Urtümliches Saronit 1000-2000 Gold, Marken braucht man nämlich erstmal wo anders. 

Und du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du dir auch noch viele kleine Spaßsachen kaufen kannst, z.B. die 75 Pets oder 100 Mounts .... kommt teuer. Chopper kostet dich locker 12500 Gold (mit allen Mats von dir) und das Tundramammut sogar noch mehr. 


Wenn jetzt Cataclysm kommt würd ich dir sowieso etwas mehr Gold wieder empfehlen, da zu Beginn alles recht teuer sein wird und die herstellbaren Gegenstände immer ziemlich gut sind und meist nichtmal noch die Kugeln aus den Instanzen brauchen. Berufe müssen geskillt werden etc. da muss man immer dran denken.

Ein Polster von 10.000Gold + finde ich ist immer ein guter Ansatz. Spiele atm mit ca. 55.000Gold auf Bankchar und kann gut von Leben^^.


----------



## Jabaa (21. Mai 2010)

Ich muss ihm ein wenig recht geben.

Ich hatte bisher immer nur hohe goldmengen wenn ich ein ziel erreichen wollte.

Schnell fliegen, etwas herstellen usw.


Ansonsten bin ich immer bei nur 1k gold weil man nebnbei genug macht.


Epic steine stell ich mir her oder hol mir diese durch triumph marken/ehre.
Mats zum vz durch inis oder durch gilde.




Das blöde ist nur das man da man leichter an gold kommt alles mehr kostet und spieler wie ich die wenig mit goldfarmen oder co verbringen.
Also einfach die 1k gold reichen^^. Die müssen dann erstma bisle gold farmen/gegenstände verkaufen ...


Aber zum thema repkosten... lol?
Man kriegt in icc so viel gold ich schaff es nichtma das durch repkosten los zu bekommen.


----------



## Sinobis (21. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur eben eienr Festung der stürme aufgemacht und gesagt wenn mount droppt dann bekommt der ganze raid 100k gold.
Mount gedroppt wir haben unsere 100k bekommen alle sind happy. 
Dfür brauch man gold


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: neue Ingenieurmounts wie der Chopper.
> 
> Dafür braucht man schnöden Mammon - und wenn da so n schickes Töfftöff kommt, will ichs haben =)



Hol einfach beides, so hab ich es gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....ich farme nur Gold nach Bedarf, sonst hau ich alles mit den Twinks auf den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....wobei alleine vom Leveln her ohne Berufe kann man sich locker die normalen Sachen leisten, wie Fliegen, etc....


----------



## Smirre13 (21. Mai 2010)

Bin mittlerweile größtenteils Selbstversorger. Wars leid von irgendeinem Markt mit Wucherpreisen abhängig zu sein.
Hab Alchie, KK, 3 mal BB, 2 mal Kürschner, Schmied, Angler u Juwe (5 80er Chars).
Stoff kriegste so u Verzie-Mats über Inis (Verzi dabei).
Natürlich hab ich nicht alle Rezepte für Juwe, aber das war mir nicht wichtig-Hauptsache ich kann Erz sondieren.
Wenn ich Buffood brauch, farm ich an Mobs mit Hunter Fleisch u Leder. Fleisch schick ich Kollegen, der baut mir das Zeug.
Wenn ich nen geschliffenen Stein brauch, trans ich mir den Rohstein oder hol mir das Teil für Ehre (ohne PvP zu machen durch Splitter des Steinbewahrers-Umtausch für Ehre). Der Rohstein geht an Kollegen...
Verzies ebenfalls über Kumpel-wobei ich an nen 6. 80er denke, der Verzie is.

Das einzigste, was ich ma brauch sind Zielfernrohr und Munition (Mats hab ich, das Zeug baut mir dann ein Freund).
Na ja und Glyphen...die kaufste 1 mal im halben Jahr...

Ich verkauf und kauf selten was im AH.
Gold hab ich nicht übermäßig viel, aber genug.

Wer Gold für Reppen farmen muß, der macht irgendwas falsch.


----------



## MasterFox (21. Mai 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Falsch du hast die Rpler vergessen. Die brauchen gold für eq zum rplen.


ist das gleiche wie PvE Spieler


----------



## MasterFox (21. Mai 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> 12. Ruf, Ruf, Ruf - Alleine für ne Fraktion wie Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt brauchst du mittlerweile über 40k Gold.
> Rabenholdt kannste auch mit 15k rechnen - Shendralar tun nochmal gut 40k drauf.
> 13. Twinks
> 14. Quests (Aq Eröffnungsquest, 10 Elementiumerze, gut 4k Gold z.B.)
> ...



hab ich vergessen aufzuzuählen, aber du hast es bereits getan


----------



## Adnuf (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auf Allen Char Maximal 2k Gold. Es ist für Heute verhältnisse sogut wie nichts. Aber es Reich mir. das Was ich pro tag ausgebe hohl ich auch mit ca 10 -200g + wieder rein.

Wen dan mal was Teureres anfällt wie zb nen Schild für den Pala Twink. ( lv 54 Epic Schild) wo mich halt 300g Gekostet hat +18 Ausdauer verzauberung. Die 300g Machen dan zwar für diesen Tag eine art Minus. Allerdings wird das ich den nechsten 2 Tagen wieder reingeholt. Kruz gesagt ich befinde mich Konstant um die 2k Gold ohne dafür wirklich was zu machen.

Und nein ich hab kein Epic Fliegen. Seit BC nicht. Warum ? Weil ich eh sogut wie Nie Farme, und selbst wen reicht mir mein 150% Mount locker aus. Ich Raide auch ICC10 Als Tank. Bin vom EQ eher in in der Unteren Mittelklasse. Aber es Reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Flask selber Hergestellt. Buffod gibts umsonst im Gildenraid)


----------



## kühlschrankknutscher (22. Mai 2010)

weil es das leben ist


----------



## Zuraxx (22. Mai 2010)

Naja, gold braucht man um die ganzen oben schon aufgelisteten Sachen zu machen, oder einen freund zu unterstützen, jemanden im Raid bestechen, die Petsucht zu fördern, oder extrem kranke events wie z.b. "sucht mich in sw und ihr bekommt 400g von mir!"

Wenn den leuten faad ist, farmen sie, wenn das auch nichts hilft, geben sie das gefarmte gold einfach aus


----------



## Stoni_PvP (22. Mai 2010)

Am Hexer Vz verlernt und Ingi hochgeskillt wegen den Raketen --> knapp 5k gold ( skill 400 hat ja gereicht xD)
Nun noch mit dem Dk Alchi verlernt weil mir Schmied im Endeffekt beim tanken ein wenig mehr bringt, und gleich alle ICC Rezepte geholt 12k gold
Dazu noch die Reserven die man für Cata haben sollte
+ Die 300g Reppkosten weil uns die Blutprinzen net mal im 10er hm down gehn wollen -.-
+ Lichking wipen im 25
+ Die Flasks und das Buff food für 12 Stunden raiden in der Woche
Da weis man schnell genug warum man auf nem Goldpolster sitzen sollte^^


----------



## Terminsel (22. Mai 2010)

Viel Gold "braucht" man eher selten. Aber viele Spieler stehen halt auf Luxusartikel, wie 17000 Münzen teure Mammuts.
Ich befinde mich seitdem ich das schnelle Fliegen hab das erste mal in einer Situation, die mich zum Gold farmen zwingt: Und zwar benötige ich urtümliches Saronit für Schattenschneide. Habs zum Glück bald zusammen...

Insgesamt hat Gold über einer gewissen Summe, die man für Reperaturen, Buffood, Fläschchen und ähnliche alltägliche Dinge braucht in diesem Spiel eher den Status eines Luxusproduktes. Wenn man sein Auskommen hat, kann von "brauchen" absolut keine Rede sein. Und sein Auskommen hat man in WotLK ziemlich leicht.

Eine Bekannte von mir schrieb mir neulich, sie habe sich das Mammut für 17.000 geholt. Ich gratulierte ihr und fragte, wieso sie das Gold gefarmt hätte. Sie meinte, sie hätte es nicht gezielt gefarmt. Sie wisse nur nicht wohin mit dem Gold. Darauf hab ich gefragt, wieso sie dann immer noch mehrere Stunden täglich teuere Matts farmen geht. Eine plausible Antwort konnte sie mir nicht geben.

Nebenbei: Dieser Matts-Wahnsinn ist eh albern. Bei uns in der Gilde hilft man sich gegenseitig und da werden keine Matts gefordert, wenn einer dem anderen was herstellt. Es gleicht sich sowieso früher oder später aus. Und wenn nicht, auch wurscht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. Mai 2010)

Sockelsteine, Verzauberungen, Glyphen, Epicfliegen mit Twink, das eine oder andere gute BOE-Teil aus ICC, Repkosten...

Mir fällt da bestimmt noch mehr ein. Wenn du natürlich dein Markenset zusammen hast und dich einfach in Dalaran hinstellen willst ohne jemals einen Raid zu besuchen, klar, dann brauchst du kein weiteres Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gandosh shatt (22. Mai 2010)

Yrenya schrieb:


> Weist du was mit der Erweiterung das Fliegen kostet?
> 
> Weist du wieviel die neuen unterwassermounts kosten werden?
> 
> Weist du warum du weh ih wh (wow) spielst?



genau dieser meinung bin ich auch !

einfach mal an WotLk denken ... neue Monts kosten ... Kaltwetterflug kostet ... usw. usw.

ich stand damals in Dala mit 1,8k gold ... Bären Mount für 800 geholt !, und ?, fliegen konnte ich im Norden noch net !

das wird mir beim nächsten mal net mehr passieren !

jetzt reichts auf jeden fall für paar mounts und auch das Fliegen in Cataclysm werde ich mir leisten können !

Gold macht nicht glücklich aber es gibt sicherheit ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

